# Dramatic rescue off Newfoundland coast



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

Dramatic rescue off Newfoundland coast
By Michael Tutton, THE CANADIAN PRESS
Article Link

HALIFAX, N.S. - Panic and desperation turned to grateful relief Sunday after a Canadian Coast Guard ship rescued all 22 people from a burning Spanish fishing trawler in the North Atlantic. 

The vessel Leonard J. Cowley was conducting a routine fisheries patrol about 400 kilometres southeast of St. John's, N.L., when it received a distress call from the Monte Galineiro, a 30-metre trawler. 

Capt. Derek LeRiche said the Crowley had been slowly approaching the Spanish trawler with plans to send fisheries inspectors on board when he received the mayday. 

He called it a "bit of luck" for the desperate mariners that his ship was only minutes away. 

"We were thinking of doing a boarding on her anyway," LeRiche explained by telephone from his ship. 

"All the cards were in line that we were so close."

More on link

Edit to add: CBC Article Link


----------

